# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Logging in while clicking on thumbnails

## Lola

While reading a thread I want to view the photos, so I click on one of the thumbnail shots.  A login message shows up and log-in fields appear.  After I log in, it brings up the photo I clicked on, with no way to go to the next one.  There is no button directing a way out, so I click back toward the thread post, which has my reversing the logged-in screen. It reads that I am being re-directed, but the same photo is all that comes up.  

I have also had a slightly different ending of the experience, but when I tried to recreate to tell you what happens, the above is what happened.

----------


## Rob

Lola,

As I suggested in that previous thread, login before trying to see the fullsize photo. This will eliminate this issue. 

Remember, if you connect your Negril.com account to your Facebook account, if you are already logged into FB then you are one click away from logging in to your Negril.com account. No need to re-enter your name and password - just click the FB connect button.

----------

